# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Νέο βιβλίο: Το Αναλογικό Πικαπ & Oι Δίσκοι Βινυλίου

## acoustics

Για τους λάτρεις του είδους:

*Το Αναλογικό Πικαπ & οι Δίσκοι Βινυλίου*

https://www.bookstars.gr/User/BookDe...2Bvz49m56Do%3D




*Περιγραφή*

Στο βιβλίο αυτό, παρουσιάζεται μία επισκόπηση των φωνογραφικών δίσκων βινυλίου και των αρχών λειτουργίας που διέπουν τα συστήματα αναπαραγωγής τους. Ο σκοπός είναι να βοηθήσει τους χομπίστες, συλλέκτες και λάτρεις του είδους να ανακαλύψουν και να κατανοήσουν εκτενέστερα την εμπλεκόμενη τεχνολογία, ώστε να φροντίζουν και να ρυθμίζουν αποτελεσματικότερα τα συστήματά τους, με απώτερο στόχο να αξιοποιούν και να απολαμβάνουν στο έπακρο τη μουσική τους συλλογή. Επιπρόσθετα, γίνεται προσπάθεια επεξήγησης πως ακριβώς το βινύλιο κατορθώνει να αποδίδει το χαρακτηριστικό και μοναδικό του ήχο, ενώ περιγράφεται η άνω των 120 ετών τεχνολογική του εξέλιξη, από τους πρώτους 78 στροφών δίσκους που εμφανίστηκαν στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα, μέχρι και τα πιο τελευταία, μοντέρνα ηλεκτρο-μηχανολογικά συστήματα της εποχής μας.

----------


## Neuraxia

Πες μας δυο λόγια για εσένα και για τα άλλα βιβλία που έχεις γράψει.
Έτσι κάνει ο κόσμος , ένα ξερό ποστ και γεια σας ........

----------

